# Looking for parking in Newport & nearby overnight spot



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to leave the van for the day in Newport (South Wales), somewhere not too far from the station. I don't mind paying for parking, but it has to be big enough - I've got a 6m panel van conversion, 2.3m high so height barriers are a no-no - and reasonably safe.
I was thinking about the Riverfront car park off the A4042 here.

Does anyone know about this car park, or have any other suggestions?

Another question - are there any reasonable places for a quiet overnight stop nearby? I'd be arriving late and leaving early so it doesn't need to be scenic.

Rob

Posted on Rob's behalf by Lesley


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I live about a mile from the city, you are quite welcome to pull in there and park up for the night

enough room for maybe 12 vehicles, I will pm you the address


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

The car park shown on google map is no longer there. A building used by the university stands there! I would try the railway station long stay car park. Fairly sure it does not have barriers. Dont know re length of van issue if places are available between lines. Will think of other places later on. If typos it is frpm my mobile !!!


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

I have had another look at this station long stay car park on Google map here

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...gl=uk&ei=VJFEUrOPM8zKswaot4E4&ved=0CDsQ8gEwAA

Looked at street level and it confirms that there are no barriers there...good news. Also if you look in detail at the car parking places you should be able to park a 6 meter van easily around the perimeter.

Hope this helps

alun (Cant have a personal look as am away at the moment on holiday in Croatia!!)


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the offer of an overnight spot Sideways, and thanks Alun for checking on the parking in Newport.

Rob drove there tonight but said the parking for the van seemed very tight and he wasn't entirely happy about leaving it all day tomorrow.

Instead he's gone to a nice little farm campsite at Rhiwderin, and will stay there tonight and tomorrow. In between he'll cycle (along with a small group of similar nutters) some 100 miles from Newport to Hay on Wye and back again.

Lesley


----------

